# Some Bugs/Outtakes



## JFF (Jan 3, 2023)

We did a tiny update today that caused some bugs and smaller outtakes around 13:00 UTC. All should be fixed now.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 3, 2023)

Alright. Thank you.

*Spoiler*: __ 



What was the update, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 3, 2023)

it didn't fix the biggest bug


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 6, 2023)

Outtakes?


One hell of a comedy, that's for sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Goku (Jan 6, 2023)

@JFF for some reason, I can't delete profile posts that are not mine.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 6, 2023)

Goku said:


> @JFF for some reason, I can't delete profile posts that are not mine.


That’s supposed to be only for moderation to do it. If break rules report it or if u want removed. You can set on your privacy features who can also post on your profile.


----------



## JFF (Monday at 2:05 PM)

We had some scheduled upgrade/security fix with reboot today (but just 2-3 minutes out time max).


----------



## Utopia Realm (Yesterday at 12:09 PM)

Having issues with Fanverse. Getting ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR now all of the sudden on Brave, Chrome and Edge web browsers on my laptop now. Can't seem to reach this website at all besides my pc and my smartphone (currently in use atm).

Any suggestions on how to fix on my end?


----------



## JFF (Yesterday at 12:39 PM)

Utopia Realm said:


> Having issues with Fanverse. Getting ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR now all of the sudden on Brave, Chrome and Edge web browsers on my laptop now. Can't seem to reach this website at all besides my pc and my smartphone (currently in use atm).
> 
> Any suggestions on how to fix on my end?


Screenshot ? System ? Browser ? Version ? How is it now ?

Considering its just your laptop -- its limited to your laptop and not a real issue at our side.

=> Write a ticket !

The certificate is valid:


Certificate issues may arise on very very old outdated software. Like if you still use iOS 9.35 or so.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

